# Tru-Card pens!!



## woodcraftingPatriot (Feb 15, 2016)

I started messing around with playing cards about 2 months ago and figured I'd show off some of my spoils!!  Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Those look great. Neat idea.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 15, 2016)

They look cool. Is there a seam? You did nice work with these.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 15, 2016)

Seen these on Facebook Patterson.  Awesome and you do an amazing job at hiding the seams.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Feb 15, 2016)

This is the best photo I have on my phone, I can get better pictures of the seam later.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice, I like your creativity.


----------



## junosdad (Feb 16, 2016)

That's a great idea.  Well done, sir.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 16, 2016)

WOW very creative.  Keep up the good work


----------



## thewishman (Feb 16, 2016)

Those look very nice, Patterson.

Those would be cool on the Wild Card pen kit from PSI. And Wood Pen Pro has the card suits on the trim ring - the Poker pen kit. http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0022_pacifica_poker_2-tone1.html


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2016)

Chuck, here is a photo of the back of one to show the seam (or lack of)
​




Dalecamino said:


> They look cool. Is there a seam? You did nice work with these.


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!  The more I play around with casting, the more stuff I see to try and put on a pen!!!


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 16, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 16, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chuck, here is a photo of the back of one to show the seam (or lack of)
> View attachment 144583​
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Roy! It's really not that noticeable. You'd have to know what you're looking for. These are well done. :wink:


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been wanting to, but I haven't had the funds to get any of the kits. I'll get to it soon enough. 


thewishman said:


> Those look very nice, Patterson.
> 
> Those would be cool on the Wild Card pen kit from PSI. And Wood Pen Pro has the card suits on the trim ring - the Poker pen kit. Pacifica Poker Pen Kit (2 Tone)


----------



## jeff (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice addition to the front page :biggrin:

We don't often feature groups of pens, but I couldn't resist these.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## Racer3770 (Mar 29, 2016)

These are excellent! How did you bend the card around the tube without creasing it?


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Mar 30, 2016)

Man!! This is such an honor!! Thank you everyone, and I don't mind it when rules are bent a little every now and then.....


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Mar 30, 2016)

Racer3770 said:


> These are excellent! How did you bend the card around the tube without creasing it?



The cards don't crease because I delaminate them, half the thickness bends very well!


----------



## bryceprusse (Mar 31, 2016)

You did a Great job!  Those look Awesome!!!


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 31, 2016)

I have two of these pens and they are awesome!!!!! Patterson does a great job!!!

Thanks Jeff for allowing them to be on the front page!


----------



## geffre (Mar 31, 2016)

*nice*

The seam would be the only issue for me.  is there a way you can cut the seam on line?  Another idea would be to put another card over the seam to hide it.  hard to explain here, but in my head you would cut out the heart shapes from another card and cover over the seam making it look seamless.  
I suppose though, that is why we add clips, to hide the hide-able.  
Brian


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Apr 1, 2016)

And what is wrong with the seams as is??

If you add a second piece, you would have to deal with 2 seams matching up, twice the nightmare!!


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 2, 2016)

woodcraftingPatriot said:


> And what is wrong with the seams as is??
> 
> If you add a second piece, you would have to deal with 2 seams matching up, twice the nightmare!!



Nothing...a miracle you can get it as good as it is.  In time your talent will get even better.

Are you doing the full thickness or peeling the back off before affixing it to the tube?

Tom


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (Apr 2, 2016)

splitting the cards.  Makes them bend easier!


----------



## richbrad (May 15, 2016)

Very nice job! I don't think I could ever get the seam that perfect. It's also amazing that with the stiffness of playing cards that you could glue it so well.


----------



## Mackay (Sep 29, 2016)

Are these just playing cards


----------



## KenV (Sep 29, 2016)

Mackay said:


> Are these just playing cards



Don't know about the "just" but these are made from commercially sold playing cards.


----------



## qquake (Sep 29, 2016)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 30, 2016)

Great Blanks, and Pens, Patterson.
Brilliant Concept, Expertly Executed.
With Over 50 "Blanks", to each Coloured Deck, That is a lot for Stock, you shouldn't run out too soon.
Excellent Hiding of the Seam, Great Fit and Finish.
Fantastic.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## bpgoldo (Sep 30, 2016)

What a terrific and creative idea!!! Bet there are many stores in Casinos that would love to have a selection of gambling related hand crafted items like that to display and sell. You might have a cash cow munching in the pasture.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have you thought about being a vendor at the 2nd Annual FLGAPG next February in Clearwater/Tampa, FL area?


----------

